# Brisbane Valley Airshow 2016



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

My Son and I went along to the Brisbane Valley airshow held at the Watts Bridge airfield on Sunday. Although we don't get the mass amounts of warbirds you guys overseas get, it was a very enjoyable day with some unique aircraft to entertain the crowd. 8 hours in the blazing hot sun takes its toll though...
A nice "Bird dog"


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

Some WWI replica's on static display.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

No one flies lower than this Dakota!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

A beautiful 1935 DH.85 Leopard Moth.


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2016)

really nice Andy


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2016)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2016)

Good stuff Andy. I'd love to have that Dakota truck / caravan !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice shots. Hadn't noticed the skid on the Leopard 'Moth before. In case the landing gear fails?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice shots. Hadn't noticed the skid on the Leopard 'Moth before. In case the landing gear fails?


I'm thinking perhaps it is an extended exhaust pipe. The photo from the rear shows it is hollow. Length of pipe to carry the fumes past the less than airtight cabin?

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Andy. I'd love to have that Dakota truck / caravan !!


You'll have to do a trade with your "tin tent" terry!


Jeff Hunt said:


> I'm thinking perhaps it is an extended exhaust pipe. The photo from the rear shows it is hollow. Length of pipe to carry the fumes past the less than airtight cabin?
> Jeff


It looks like exhaust to me as well. We sat right in front of it all day and I never even noticed it until now!
Next is an equally nice DH.60 Moth


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice pictures Andy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Yak-18T




Stearman







Waco


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice pictures Andy. Thanks for sharing!


Ta mate.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice shots Andy. Never seen that version of Yak before


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice pics Andy, and yes, that's the extended exhaust on the 'Moth, for exactly the reasons stated by Jeff.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. Up next is ex-Reno racer Yak-3U "Steadfast", man what a beast! The pilot did an excellent display with some equally impressive smoke generators which after a few moments turn into smoke rings. The kids loved it.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Some of the ever popular Yak-52's that's showed up.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2016)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2016)

Very nice, Andy. The Yak Steadfast is going to be at an airshow on this side of the Tasman early next year. Looks like it's a great performer.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice show! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks guys.


nuuumannn said:


> Very nice, Andy. The Yak Steadfast is going to be at an airshow on this side of the Tasman early next year. Looks like it's a great performer.


Try and get there if you can, I'm sure you will enjoy seeing it.
Up next is a Grumman Avenger. The shear size of these things always amazes me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2016)

Grumman Mallard. I'm yet to get a decent shot of this thing in the air.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2016)

The unique looking L200D Morava.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2016)

Good shots again Andy.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2016)

Great stuff Andy. There used to be a Morava at my local club for a while, back in the 1980s - interesting bird.
BTW, is that a Mallard, or an Albatross ? Looks a bit big for a Mallard, but then I've only seen photo of them.
EDIT:- forget the last question - I just had a closer look at the cockpit area, much smaller than the Albatross.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for looking in guys. Up next is an L-39.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 3, 2016)

DH Devon. I've never seen one of these airborne so was quite a treat, nice aircraft..


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice shots. Odd bird that L200D Morava, looks like it was pieced together from at least 3-4 different aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2016)

Good stuff Andy, and nice to see a Devon / Dove in the sky - always liked that aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice shots Andy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2016)

Some interesting planes there.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys.


Crimea_River said:


> Some interesting planes there.


Agreed Andy. Up next a few of the trainer types in attendance.
Chipmunk







Ex RAAF CT-4




T-6 Harvards


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2016)

Yak attack!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2016)

T-34 Mentor, this is the sole example of this type in Australia.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2016)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2016)

Good ones Andy, and nice to see a Chipmunk - I used to get to fly one years ago, nice kite.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! Next up was a dogfight between an 80% scale FW-190 and Spitfire.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2016)

P-51 Mustang. This is the sole airworthy NAA P-51 in Aus, the rest all being CAC built examples.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2016)

A No.36 SQN C-17 made for an impressive sight!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Great Pics Andy.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2016)

Good ones Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2016)

I concur.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2016)

Great shots Andy!


----------

